# Zarita



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi folks. Zarita was bathed and groomed today. Did just fine. I told the groomer that the 'pessimistic' vet I go to, had her dying last week. Guess no one told Zarita! She continues to wag her little tail, bark at squirrels, eat, poop, and pee. She does NOT know her little heart is so bad. Since I increased her lasix for fluid build-up, the coughing is better also. Who knows when she will start to show signs of CF? Not me, not the vet. I take each day as her last, and that's the way it is here!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm so happy to hear she's doing well and is a happy girl. One day at a time is all you can do, and each extra day you get is a blessing!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Woo hoo! I was scared to ask how things were going with her. It makes me so happy that she is doing well. ❤


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

WooHoo Great news!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for all the good wishes for Zarita. She is certainly a charished member of our family. She is so cute she gets away with murder. The other dogs (3) are locked away for supper, but not Zarity. She darts past the gate as I am closing it. Tonight she was too vocal, so I told her to be quiet. I looked at those big eyes, and I thought, 'oh you have it made little one'!!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

So lovely. She is a lucky girl to have you by her side. 😊❤🐾


----------

